# 1916 south bend lathe



## islediver (Apr 22, 2011)

I am restoring a southbend 1916 lathe 13X60 standard gears ( which I need) I need information about this machine.
I have tool at S. Wells site which has very little information for this year. Also South Bend has No information on machines this old.
The lathe runs great only nicks are on the tool post area. As soon as I can down load pictures I will post them.
Any information will be a great help.


keith


----------



## islediver (Apr 23, 2011)

pictures of my lathe


----------



## blame582 (Apr 23, 2011)

head to practical machinist forum and look for a guy named Dennis Turk he help me id my 1912 production 9" South bend lathe thou i still need to rebuild it but i will someday ;D


----------



## dep5 (Aug 30, 2014)

6721 is a 13"? x 6ft bed, is alive and still working in Kokomo, IN. 30 yrs ago it came from an old gunsmith in Hartford City Indiana.


----------



## Duey C (Sep 24, 2014)

Unabashed bump dep5 AND islediver!
islediver, I never was able to see your old sweety's pics.... (where are you now?...)
dep, your old 13X6 is a beauty! Mine is just slightly older (1911) but very,very similar! Compound slide is almost the only difference I've noted... Almost.
These old lathes.......!


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 24, 2014)

1919 15" x 6' ...Bob


----------

